# Introducing Winston.....



## TnTWalter (May 9, 2007)

I still can't believe I did it.....

Wanted to add...Kim took a sock from my daughter that we all rubbed on us for Winston. LOL. And she gave me a blanket the pups had been laying on for Quincy.

More Info: He weighs 3.8 lbs. and 9 weeks. He's more sturdy than delicate. He's sable but should lighten up as he ages and maybe will darken back too. [His dad is really light and mom is really dark]. Who knows...He could turn purple! He was going to a show home but his bite was off so I got lucky. She and I had been 'chatting' when he became available again. She sent me his picture just in case even though I was leaning away from a lighter dog...she is only an hour drive away so I thought 'kids let's roadtrip...' The rest is history.

Here's a pic.....









I was trying not to blind the dogs so I had my flash off...now I wish I had it on...they would have been FINE. LOL...

Here's a link to more pics of Winston....

http://smg.photobucket.com/albums/v59/TnTWalter/WINSTON/

Here's a link to more pics at Kim's place [more pics of dogs/pups/ including Meg & Jillee]
http://smg.photobucket.com/albums/v59/TnTWalter/CircusCityHavanese/?start=all

He is just so cute. Of course they all are!! LOL.









Trish


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Trish,
He is so adorable and what a cute name!

Congrats,
Amanda


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

*AWWWWWWWWWWWWW! Adorable!
I was going to call my guy Winston.....is it after Churchill?? I have a friend whose name is Winston so I couldn't *


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Oh my.......what a cute guy..............better watch out for the dog nappers!


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Yea he is so stinking cute, he looks so much like Riley did when he came home.

Congrats, I am so happy for you


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

cute kids too!Gotta love that handsome boy's blue eyes!:whoo:


----------



## susaneckert (Sep 7, 2006)

OMG look at that face I just love it


----------



## Doggie Nut (Oct 20, 2006)

Trish....Winston is a little fluffy doll! All of your kiddos are beautiful too! Love the blue eyes on your little boy! Was this newest addition planned or spur of the moment?? Either way....CONGRATULATIONS!


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Oh my gosh! What a beautiful puppy. The pic with your son is precious. You can already see that Winston has a great personality. Your kids are too cute.


----------



## Cosmosmom (Jan 12, 2007)

Congratulations - What a cutie !! 
Winston is a great name for a dog . My friends called their Bichon winston and he was a character - a regular puff ball .
You have beautiful children as well .. Lucky Mom!!


----------



## susaneckert (Sep 7, 2006)

Ok now I really really want a puppy ok here is my deal any one have a puppy for 1 dollar down and one when you catch me LOL (kidding of course)


----------



## TnTWalter (May 9, 2007)

*I still am in shock...*

although we have major scheduling issues as to when I can get him...

I went just to see what Havs were like, meet Kim and see the pups...now in the back of my mind I thought 'maybe'....I didn't know he was ready to come home whenever I was.....my kids wanted to walk out the door with him. But I had to at least check with the hubby! LOL.

He knew I was going up there and he knows me so he called later in the afternoon and said 'so do we have a dog?' :wink:

I think my kids are beautiful too. Thanks for noticing! :biggrin1:

The story behind Winston...when we first got Quincy...one of our friends called him Winston by mistake a couple times, then it just became a thing he did...we loved the name and always said our next dog would be Winston...so I figured I'd give DH something [He wanted a pound dog, or a big dog, or a rescue...LOL].

Trish


----------



## MopTop Havanese (Sep 25, 2006)

Awww~! They are all just CUTE!
I can't get over the blue eyes on your son...you better watch it in a few years!
Congrats on your new puppy!


----------



## dboudreau (Jan 12, 2007)

Congratulation Trish, Winston and the Kids are totally adorable. :whoo:


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Trish,
If scheduling is a problem, I will take him off your hands.. heck I will even do the boring flat drive over to Indiana!!!

Amanda


----------



## TnTWalter (May 9, 2007)

*Do you mean babysit him??*

That would be great! Can you potty train also? LOL.

Off to bed. Thanks everyone for being excited and not thinking I'm INSANE...

Trish

:whoo: :whoo: :whoo:


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

Trish,

Your new puppy is absolutely adorable and your kids are just beautiful, and so are you. What a great looking family!!!!

Enjoy your new puppy.


----------



## marbenv (May 31, 2007)

CONGRATS, TRISH AND FAMILY ON YOUR NEW ADDITION. HOW COULD YOU NOT SAY YES WITH A FACE LIKE THAT?? HE'S A DOLL!! LOVE THE NAME.

YOUR CHILDREN ARE ALSO GORGEOUS. HAVE FUN.

Marsha


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

Congratulations Trish! There's not much cuter than kids and puppies. Your husband learned a valuable lesson.....as a friend once said....there's no such thing as "just going to *look*" at Havanese puppies. How true, how true. 

We went to *look" at adult Havs and wound up bringing McKenna home two weeks later. A year later we went to *visit* two litter of pups and Sedona came home a few weeks later. 

Congratulations again. Your husband will fall in love with Winston too.

Susan


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

How fun! I'm looking forward to watching Winston grow!


----------



## Cheryl (Mar 17, 2007)

Congratulations to you all!!! I am glad that your kids were smart enough to not let you leave without a deposit.


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Trish,
Would I be considered a bad babysitter if I ummmm "lost" the puppy?:whoo: I would love to see Dora to see if she would play like crazy that might help convince the husband!

Amanda


----------



## TnTWalter (May 9, 2007)

*Did you see my other favorite...*

The one with the perky ears and eyebrows [Leeann said his face was similar to Monte]?? He was SO stinkin' cute. I don't know how people make decisions...she said at one point she had 14 to choose from. I would not have made it! I had 3 to choose from and I just didn't know what to do...I let my kids & Kim decide.

Trish


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Great pictures Trish, the kids looked like they had a great time being loved all over it’s a wonder you couldn’t walk away without getting one. Kim warned me you were going to try and say you were getting my Fudge :nono: he needs to stay right with Kim and my name is already on her list for a puppy from him, I may have to wait a few years but that’s o.k. I already have 1 boy from Ozzy & 1 boy from Rocky oh no looks like I am starting a pattern of having 1 pup from each of Kim’s studs, I better call her and make sure she is not getting anymore stud’s anytime soon…

Keep us updated on Winston’s (love the name) anticipated arrival home.
Hopefully when I come out to Indy next year with my boys we will be able to get a play date together.

Amanda GO FOR IT, it totally helped me with my husband seeing Riley play with other pups and now he has a worse case of MHS than I do.


----------



## TnTWalter (May 9, 2007)

*Awww Shucks...Leeann....that's why I delayed posting pics....*

I wanted you to see the email first....

Bad Kim Bad....

For others... I sent leeann a picture of 2 of my kids holding Winston and Fudge and said 'look at my new dogs'.....

so you can all blame her for the delay in pics! LOL.

Fudge is going to be [hopefully] a stud for a chocolate litter that Leeann is already on the list for!! Too funny.

Trish


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

Winston is so cute. Your kids are adorable. too.


----------



## LuvMyHavanese (Apr 13, 2007)

What a gorgeous family!!! OMG. That is the cutest puppy Trish. I will give you my # if you change your mind!!!!


----------



## whitBmom (Nov 27, 2006)

Congratulations!! Winston is such a sweetie  Thank you for sharing those pictures, and I must say that you children are beautiful too


----------



## havanesebyha (Apr 25, 2007)

Trish & Family,

Congratulations on Winston! He is my favorite and such a darling face! I look forward seeing many more pictures of him as he grows and when you bring him home. I am very happy for you all! 

Libby & Kohana


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Congratulations!!!!!!!! 

Winston is definately worth the wait  I'll take him if you don't want him! tee hee.

Kara


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Me too!!! Me too!!! We can fight over him - or better yet, split the year up with him. !! What a doll.


----------



## Brady's mom (Dec 1, 2006)

Congrats! He is one handsome little boy! I love his color!


----------



## TnTWalter (May 9, 2007)

*Thanks guys....How am I going to make it a WEEK?? LOL...*

I went to the library and got 10 books on puppies and dogs and house training.....that's how....and I bought a cute little dog bed and crate....

Quincy was 4 months when we got him and super easy to potty train.....OY!! Of course poor guy has been throwing up all over my family room. Between him and the new puppy; we'll be replacing the carpet next year.

The kids woke up this morning asking how many days until we can pick Winston up!

This is why we don't tell them we are going to Disney World until it's a week away! LOL

eace:

Trish


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Boy, I hear you on waiting to give them exciting news!
Do you have a pick-up date set?


----------



## TnTWalter (May 9, 2007)

*We're supposed to pick him up Monday because we're camping*

this weekend and he hasn't had his 2nd parvo? shot yet so can't be on grass...

So we're supposed to get him MONDAY the 25th. Hoping it all works out...

Trish


----------



## MaddiesMom (Apr 1, 2007)

Congratulations on Winston! He is sure a cutie!! Lucky you!!


----------



## TnTWalter (May 9, 2007)

*Hey all....I added SOAPED pictures!!*

I have no idea what to make of them, but I have them. LOL

Trisheace:

http://smg.photobucket.com/albums/v59/TnTWalter/WINSTON/


----------



## RedHeadedGator (Oct 4, 2006)

OMG! He is sooooo cute - it makes me want to go get another right away!!


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

I want another little furball too! Trish, I don't know how you are going to make it through the camping trip! I would be saying pack it up kids, it is time to get the puppy already!

Amanda


----------



## The Fussy Puppy Gang (May 21, 2007)

Congratulations! Winston's a real cutie - there's something about those adorable faces that is SO irresistible. 

Your children are adorable, too! 

Wanda


----------



## TnTWalter (May 9, 2007)

*Thanks everyone. And I must laugh because you*

all have the cutest dogs; MHS is contagious I fear! LOL.

eace:

Trish


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

Loved the photos of Winston & family


----------



## TnTWalter (May 9, 2007)

*Testing my siggy...*

It's there...Woo Hoo..


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

What great pics - Hurry home Winston!!


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Love them both Trish
Only a few more days.. I'm sure this weekend is going to go by sooo slow for you and the kids.


----------



## TnTWalter (May 9, 2007)

*2 more days...I'm DYING here....it was raining this morning so*

we almost bagged the camping trip and went to get Winston.....but we decided to pack everything and go at crack of dawn tomorrow....so now I still have to wait until Monday. Sigh.

LOL.

I'm still not finished with my training book. But I loaded up on all the toys, crate, and fun stuff....

Trish


----------



## Melissa Miller (Aug 2, 2006)

Trish... that is great. Have a good camping trip. Just think in a few short weeks you are going to be begging for help on things like....This puppy keeps nipping and biting my toes....and potty training...and getting him to eat....its going to be GREAT!


----------



## TnTWalter (May 9, 2007)

*Yes MM...thanks for the reminder....it's funny because*

I've been reading Before & After Getting Your Puppy by Ian Dunbar and it's great...it's POSITIVE approach which I like, but I"m like 3/4 through it...taking notes, etc.

So DH and I were talking while I was making dinner how weird it was not to have to move plates into the center and keep an eye while preparing [Quincy was a food thief! and he could really stretch his neck in weird ways].....

DH said well what does it say in your book?? Ummmm...So far there's nothing on how to get them to 'stop' doing things, just how to get them to do things. Hopefully it's coming up! LOL.

And I'm worried about the potty thing because he won't have his 2nd parvo til the end of the week so no grass yet. Yikes....

Trish


----------



## TnTWalter (May 9, 2007)

*Think I found a puppy pic of him....*










I'm not too excited or anything!!

Of course we didn't go camping yesterday because of the rain and now it might rain today....I just want Winston....

:cheer2:

Trish


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Rain Rain do not go away Winston wants to come home and play.


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Come on Trish - you dont want to go camping anyway!!! Just go pick up Winston, set up a tent and his pen/crate in the family room, and camp at Home!!!!
Laurie


----------



## Anglwnd (Jun 15, 2007)

Trish,
Winston is adorable. My quest for another new puppy is continuing. These Havs are like peanuts, can't stop at one.. Can anyone tell me how to insert a picture?Cheryl


----------



## TnTWalter (May 9, 2007)

*We took Winston Boating this weekend...*

His lifevest was too big.

He LOVED it. He did great.

We took him to potty in the grass. He never went on the boat.

When we stopped by a shore he kept running up to the wave and when it would come towards him he'd run back. It was cute. I put him in a couple feet from shore so he could swim to shore. He did great.

We were out for 6 hours!!

I had forgotten my camera so I used DH's palm. They're good enough..














































eace: 
Trish


----------



## TnTWalter (May 9, 2007)

*Cheryl..*



Anglwnd said:


> Trish,
> Winston is adorable. My quest for another new puppy is continuing. These Havs are like peanuts, can't stop at one.. Can anyone tell me how to insert a picture?Cheryl


You have to first put your picture somewhere on the web [I use photobucket...it's free and easy]. Then there are 2 ways. If you use photobucket you can just copy the IMG Code [you'll see the choices under your pictures...just literally click on the IMG Code box and it says 'copied']. Then paste into your message. Or, when you type a message you can see little buttons above where you're typing...click on the button that looksk like a picture [mountain & sun] it will ask you for the web address. Enter it there.

Hope that helps.

Trish


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Trish, Sea Captain Winston! he is one of the most adorable Hav's I have seen he reminds me a lot of Jasper as a puppy- but Jas is not nearly as adventurous


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Winston is a cutey! And lucky...out boat riding. :biggrin1:


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

Great photos!


----------



## TnTWalter (May 9, 2007)

*I just love the way his coat is changing.*

Love jasper's baby pic. So funny how different the sables look as they grow and some turn more white, red, brown, etc. Did jas keep any of the black/silver? I love the silver look to winston's back but i know he'll probably end up cream apricot white ish. sigh.

winston's even getting a black streak between his eyes...what's up with that? lol.

Trish


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

Trish,
Great photos. Winston is adorable! 

My girls love going out on my father-in-law's boat. Must be a Hav trait.

Susan


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

Great pictures Trish.
Wisnton is such and pretty little boy and he does looks a lot like Missy's Jasper.


----------



## Cheryl (Mar 17, 2007)

Winston is adorable and very brave.


----------

